# Cleaned Up An Old Machine Vise From The Scrap Yard , Pm940



## Subwayrocket (Aug 16, 2016)

Saw this vise on an old Supermill at the scrapyard I frequent. It was outside, covered in gunk and chips but the handle still turned so I grabbed it for scrap price. Took about an hour to scrape all the encrusted chips and gunk out of it, then about an hour or so with wire brushes and wheels. The aluminum jaws were kind of chewed up and a few places where cutters cut into the jaws. Welded those over then milled and fly cut them.
Anyone know what this vise is ? I plan to use it just for general part holding on my bench, but it'd be nice to know what it is. Only identification I can see is in the pics below.
Here's a little vid I took fly cutting the jaws.




-------------------------------------------------
Vise Jaws before cleanup,  welding and milling.


First jaw milled, other one just welded the cuts and dings


Fly Cutting


Name on back of vise


----------



## Martin W (Aug 16, 2016)

Nice old vise. Scrap yards are wonderful places! Great video, thanks for posting
Martin W


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Billh50 (Aug 16, 2016)

That almost looks like an old Bridgeport Vise clone.


----------



## FOMOGO (Aug 16, 2016)

Nice save. Being Japanese the quality should be pretty good. Cheers, Mike


----------



## Subwayrocket (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks guys. yeah the tolerances in it seem very tight and it moves VERY smooth.  Curious what it is ...all I can make out is xxxRohachi CO Ltd on the back decal


----------

